# CL 2 Div 2 dust tight fittings



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

wotrwokr said:


> hey,
> 
> i'm on a project that is classified as Class 2 Division 2 and i'm trying to get some clarification on the requirements of fittings being "dust tight". i know that there's a "dust ignition proof" classification for fittings with splices and/ or flash locations... but i'm trying to find out if a regular cast condulet and gasket and cover (form 7) is acceptable as "dust tight?
> 
> ...


See if this helps.


http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=232902&page=1


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

Standard gasketed conduit bodies with a clip on (Form 7) or screw type cover is suitable for use in *Class II Div 2* hazardous areas and do not need to be marked. Clearly marked requirements are required for *Class I Div 1* products. Conduit bodies are a type of enclosed and gasketed wire way that is dust tight (NEMA Type 12) which is permitted in *Class I and Class II, Div 2* Hazardous areas. There are exceptions in *Class I Div 2* that require explosion proof enclosures or conduit bodies. NEC Articles 501.105(B) (10, 501.115(B) (1), 501.150(B) (1). 

In summary, enclosed and gasketed *Non- Ignition type* conduit bodies made of malleable iron, gray iron, and aluminum are suitable for *Class II Div 2* combustible dust applications.


----------



## RARJ60 (Jan 12, 2013)

I agree with you LJSMITH, but is this just our interpretation because the code book fails to spell it out??


----------

